# Westendorf loader/implements



## volinthegrove (Apr 10, 2015)

To All:
Just wanted to make everyone aware of an issue with WESTENDORF in case you are considering placing an order. I recently decided to add a FEL to my JD 855. JD no longer makes a FEL for this model so aftermarket was my only option. After looking at options and speaking to a couple of reps I decided on a WESTENDORF...big mistake. I ordered loader on 3/19. Told it would be shipped in 3 days. 23 days later no loader!!! And yes I've contacted them several times to see why it hadn't arrived... 
Contacted customer service and told loader shipped on 4/8. Called initial rep to confirm and find that loader still sitting on dock at WESTENDORF but can be shipped tomorrow. I told them to keep their loader. Their customer service is horrid. They like to take your money and send you the product when they "get around to it...". The owner of WESTENDORF didn't seem to think anything was wrong and refused to discount the order when it was brought to his attention that a order placed 23 days earlier still had not been delivered. 
MY ADVICE....STAY AWAY FROM WESTENDORF! I don't know what's going on over there but their service is wretched! If you do decide to order I'd ask them not to bill you for product until it is shipped. Otherwise you're going to be waiting around until "they choose to ship your order"!!!


----------

